# czy moge jakos sabayona upodobnic do gentoo

## darecki

Witam , zainstalowalem sobie wczoraj sabayona xfce , mam takie pytanie , czy w systemie tym mozna w jakis sposob dodac repozytoria (chodzi mi o to aby Sabayona upodobnic do  Gentoo) ,

czytam czytam i czym wiecej czytam tym mniej wiem , na zdrowy rozum chyba da sie to zrobic , lecz nie wiem jak , robilem tak np. z crunchbangem , ze do dawalem repozytoria Debiana 

Sabayona zainstalowalem zeby zobaczyc z czym w ogole to "gentoo sie je " , bardzo duzo czytam pozytywnych waszych opinii i dlatego z ciekawosci chcialem zobaczyc , czym on sie charakteryzuje , z gory dziekuje za wszelka pomoc , pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## halvmork

W Sabayon można wykonać sync portage i instalować programy tak samo jak w Gentoo, robi się to też tak samo jak w Gentoo, jednak należy pamiętać że Sabayon ma własny manager pakietów i aktualizacje systemu należy wykonywać właśnie nim, próba aktualizacji systemu przez emerge na pewno zakończy się awarią.

Pozdrawiam

(ustawiasz plik make.conf pod swoje potrzeby a następnie emegre --sync)

----------

## darecki

@halvmork

Dziekuje Ci bardzo za wiadomosc , juz teraz bede wiedzial jak postepowac 

zauwazylem ze chyba strasznie spadlo zainteresowanie sabayonem , widac to min po aktywnosci na forach , ja musze przyznac ze na razie jestem zadowolony z tego systemu , myslalem tez o toorox , ,ale od poczatku 2013 roku cisza , wydali bodajze wtedy kde i do tej pory nic , na gentoo jestem za cienki 

o sabayon pisza duzo niepochlebnych recenzji , ze stoi do pierwszej duzej aktualizacji i potem kicha , w ogole ze "wywalanie sie" tego systemu to jego znak firmowy , zobaczymy , najwyzej wroce do debiana 

jeszcze raz bardzo dziekuje , pozdrawiam Darek

----------

## lsdudi

jak chcesz sie uczyc to nawet jako cienias sobie na gentoo dasz rade, a jak chcesz sie bawić... no coz kazda dystrybucja ma swoje bolaczki. Sabayon instalujesz z defaulta, później masz wiele mozliwości instalacji pakietu, wiec to powoduje bledy, zwlaszcza ze sama dystrybucja jest adresowana do malo kumatych. Ja kiedys próbowałem Archa, ale mało przyjazna dla mnie była ich polityka aktualizacji, a gwoździem do trumny były losowo sypiące się X'y .

----------

## darecki

@Isdudi

Dzieki . Z Gentoo wstrzymam sie jeszcze troche , na razie czytam troche na jegio temat , napisales "jak chcesz sie uczyc to nawet jako cienias sobie na gentoo dasz rade,", przyznam Ci sie szczerze ze czym wiecej czytam tym bardziej w to watpie ,ale przyjdzie jeszcze czas ,mam bynajmniej taka nadzieje , na razie jestem znow na Debianie , Sabayon po paru dniach mnie zawiodl , szkoda ze nie napisales co myslisz o toorox-ie , ale moze jeszcze ktos sie odezwie , pozdrawiam , wszystkiego dobrego , Darek

----------

